# Arbor vs Neversummer



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I've liked every Arbor more than NeverSummers


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I've liked every Neversummer more than Arbors


----------



## quebecrider (Dec 10, 2014)

Arbors are great, my old rome board was hella chipped and gouged after 1 season, now my westmark has one season's use and still looks great, very durable base and topsheet.

Edit: I ride around 55 to 60 days a year


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> I've liked every Neversummer more than Arbors


I'm on this train.

Though, I haven't ridden any of the Arbors coming out of the new factory. Had too many durability issues out of Arbor in the past, but like I said, that was all out of the previous factory.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I rode a buddy's arbor last year.

First half of the day on a Never Summer.

Then hopped on his Arbor.
You ever see kids sliding down hill on one of those round garbage can lid looking things?

They're kinda like a bowl with handles on the sides.

Haha that's what the arbor felt like to me.

Full rocker haha.

True story.


TT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a bummer not being able to adapt isn't it...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you're not feeling much of a difference between the Arbor and NS consider this. NS Construction: Base, rubber foil, glass, rubber foil, glass, core, glass, glass, thick ass topsheet. Arbor construction: Base, rubber foil, glass, core, glass, porous wood topsheet (as in it becomes a structural part of the board in addition to being a protective top layer). Which one is going to weigh more, and which one has more material to break down?


----------

